

Ask YC: What email/calendar/contacts solution do you use to organize yourself? - rksprst

How do you organize yourself? What email/calendar/to-do programs do you use?<p>I'm having trouble finding a good solution because I use both a PC and a Mac and use my iPhone's calendar extensively. So far, MobileMe seems like the best option... but I'm very hesitant of switching from free email (gmail) to a paid service (mobileme). I'm sure someone here has somewhat similar needs and I'd love to find out how you guys are handling situations such as this (and organizing yourself in general).
======
zacharye
Have you thought about a personal Exchange service? I'm not sure if the iPhone
supports contacts/calendar sync via Exchange yet but if it does I would
definitely take that route. You'll accomplish what MobileMe will give you,
plus you're fully covered if/when you change phones.

~~~
rksprst
I have thought about it (and calendar/contacts do sync on the iphone), but I'm
not sure if it's worth the money. I thought many people would have similar
problems, and so wanted to find out what they do.

~~~
zacharye
Well I imagine it depends on which provider you chose. I now use BES/Exchange
but prior to that I was using mail2web and was very happy with it. Their
customer service is somewhat lacking but I always found their services to be
reliable and fast. In terms of expense, mail2web starts at $4.95/month =
$59.40/year versus $99/year for MobileMe. There are plenty other personal
Exchange providers to choose from as well.

